# Bendy curtain rail



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Y'know the really bendy curtain rail used on a lot of vans for the cab windscreen curtains.....

any ideas where I can buy some (and some hooks)

Thanks!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Your local curtain shop should sell the track and hooks you are after.

Dave

656


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

656 said:


> Your local curtain shop should sell the track and hooks you are after.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


The really small/thin stuff?

And, I'm a bloke, do you think I know where ANY curtain shops are? I do have some street cred.

I need a website


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Try Dunelm or Woolworths or Focus or Homebase or a caravan and camping shop if its for your m/h


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Google for it

Dave

656


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

656 said:


> Google for it
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


Great answer! so *thats* how you get to 1000 posts - say "google for it" to every question! 

I have googled, been on eBay, I've been in Woolies and "Roesby's", and I have also been though the 2007 towsure catalogue page by page, I've been to outdoor bits, and a few other websites I know.

I have been able to find larger bendy rails suitable for home - but nothing that is almost a "micro size" curtain rail suitable for a camper van. (at least nothing that is close to the size I have in mine)

As such, I have spent a few hours searching to no avail and hence asking on a parts section of a motorhome site.

If anyone can offer any real help and point me to a suppler/website, or indeed let me know of an appropriate search term for google if these items have names other than "small curtain rail" "bendy curtain rail" etc - then I would be pleased to hear.

If not guess I'll ask the van maker.

Cheers.

RJ


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Take the previous advice and Go to your local caravan accessory store. The aluminium rail I think you seek, is specially made for m/homes & caravans. (Our local dealer keeps it flat under the shelves and you have to ask for it.)


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

badger said:


> Take the previous advice and Go to your local caravan accessory store. The aluminium rail I think you seek, is specially made for m/homes & caravans. (Our local dealer keeps it flat under the shelves and you have to ask for it.)


Thanks - its been ages since I went into a shop and asked for an item from under the counter.... 

Not many near me - but I will do when next near one.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

ryanjjones said:


> 656 said:
> 
> 
> > Google for it
> ...


 :happy1:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

there is some available on This <<  website.

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Side hanging or top hanging? I wanted side hanging that would bend in two directions not found it yet but if you have a simpler requirement you could try here. >camping store<

Good hunting


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> there is some available on This <<  website.
> 
> Mike


aha! Thats a new site on me! (added to favourites!) Thanks - one of those looks like it may work. annoying its 4x 2.5m strips - I only need 2.5m! Ah well - spares 

Appreciated.

Rj


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ryanjjones said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That site (linked to by Spykal) has a single piece for sale on the same page also the site that I linked to has shorter bits.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> ryanjjones said:
> 
> 
> > spykal said:
> ...


Thanks Sally!
That actually looks better. I missed your first post as you replied between me reading the post and replyng. Another website I was unaware of!

Much appreciated - going to read and then get credit card out now....

(So that means no one post any websites that sell the same for £1.50!!) 

THANKS ALL!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi don't know if this is too late but this actually slides without getting stuck on the bends!
http://www.thepolescompany.co.uk/acatalog/Swish_Deluxe_Track.html
terry


----------



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

*bendy curtain rail*

i know it is a long time since you posted your request but i am after a similar item and having trouble finding it. did you ever get a result?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: bendy curtain rail*



Kiwee said:


> i know it is a long time since you posted your request but i am after a similar item and having trouble finding it. did you ever get a result?


Me too, the linked sites are vastly different now, and I found none of the low profile aluminium type rail only Swish types which are OK but not really what I was after, the mountings are also an issue.

Typical you make a post and then do another search and you find what I was looking for Mini curtain track I hadn't used those words before, just shows to go you that you have to try a different approach sometimes.

Now where can I find a giggling pin for a laughing stock?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Another source


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

*curtain track*

I have used this with success particularly where there are are bends needed in the track

curtain track

Bill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: curtain track*



Minerva said:


> I have used this with success particularly where there are are bends needed in the track
> 
> curtain track
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill but too deep, and not designed with the MH in mind, I have to bear in mind clearance for my head, as the curtain will be a good 25mm below any rail when you take hooks into account, the ones I linked to are the same as fitted by MH manufacturers and have a really low profile, the sliders are really small too, and the mountings are designed to be unobtrusive.


----------



## bigalw35 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi peeps, only just found this post (I know its a bit late doh) anyway I'm considering purchasing a safari room, this safari room has "night/blackout" curtains, but it would appear no normal day type (cosmetic) curtains. OK, what I need is a small(ish) flexible adhesive curtain track, similar (in profile) to the figure 8 joining piece used to join a drive away awning to a motorhome. What I'm thinking of doing is sticking the track above the windows and attaching curtain runners and curtains, any help would be appreciated, many thanks


----------

